# Skinny Tom Platz



## LAM (Jun 29, 2002)

Looks like his whole physique came out of a bottle...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 29, 2002)

yep!!!!!!!


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jun 29, 2002)

WTF ?? That can't be Tom


----------



## seyone (Jun 29, 2002)

I don't know how he could let himself get like that.


----------



## kuso (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## ZECH (Jun 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Sub-Zero *_
> WTF ?? That can't be Tom


 I agree! That has to be a look alike! I have seen some pics of him with ISSA and he does not look like that!!


----------



## LAM (Jun 29, 2002)

another, this is from his web site...


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jun 29, 2002)

What people fail to realize is that when these guys retire, they no longer train the same or require the same food intake.  Natty or juiced, you quit training heavy and eating as much and you too will shrink.  Funny how that works.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 29, 2002)

Tom was one of the hardest training m'fers around. I don't doubt that he was on probably alot of different stuff, they "all" were, except maybe Steve Reves (and that era), but even he's been accused.

I'm supprised to see him so small though, look up Albert Beckles, he should still be HUGE, and close to 70 now (I last saw pix of him at 63, bad teeth, and 21" arms  ).


----------



## LAM (Jun 29, 2002)

BO...totally understood.   it's just that he looks small, like really small.  I'd swear he never touched a weight in his life by looking at those pics.  I guess he just has a small frame.  he's not very tall is he ?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 29, 2002)

He wasn't that tall, didn't have the best frame either - narrow shoulders, wide hips. He sure has a big head though, wonder why


----------



## Mifody (Jun 30, 2002)

who knows, people change, priorities change.  maybe he doest lift at all anymore, and by the looks of his shirt maybe hes become a vegetarian


----------



## Mudge (Jun 30, 2002)

Agreed, he may be on a "clean out the body toxins" kinda thing or something, just a few years ago though he was 'big', hmm.


----------



## mick01 (Jun 30, 2002)

Tom is not the only ex-pro shrink into a mere shadow of them selves. Look at Mike and Ray Mentzer: I really enjoy Mike's writings and I feel his physique was the best of the time, even better than Arnolds. 
But I must admit when I received by copy of Mike's Heavy Duty training video I was shocked to see him in such a decrepit state. He couldn???t even stand straight. It was obvious he and Ray were both in poor health.
I???m sure the "old" pros that have managed to maintain some semblance of their former selves are getting some help from the doctor.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 30, 2002)

I think Mike looked pretty good, but I still think Arnold was better during his prime, during 1980 though, I dunno honestly. Arnold has had some surgery a few years ago, I can't remember what it was for though, hmm.


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2002)

Tom's physique did not come from a bottle. He was the hardest training BBer ever. Man he would endure ANYTHING to grow. Of course he would have never reached that level without juice, but even today, when guys are on 10 times what he was, his legs are still unmatched!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 30, 2002)

Yep, lots of stories of his 10 minute negative squats sending him to the hospital due to oxygen deprivation,all that and more on the next Oprah.


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Yep, lots of stories of his 10 minute negative squats sending him to the hospital due to oxygen deprivation,all that and more on the next Oprah.



How about squatting 225 for 10 minutes straight!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2002)

Holy Shit!  I cannot believe that's Tom Platz, The Golden Eagle! 

I wonder if he is still lean and fit.


----------



## mick01 (Jun 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> How about squatting 225 for 10 minutes straight!



I once read it was 225 for 20 minutes!!!! 10 or 20 it really doesn???t matter.  10 straight minutes of squats is phenomenal.

I have also read he would lunge for 100's of yards with 225 on his back.

I saw a video clip of him squatting something like 500 for 20+ reps. 

Maybe I should try some of these things?  I guess I'll keep the poundage???s tailored to what a skinny drug free HIT'er could use.  I should try 10 straight minutes of sissy squats first.


----------



## gopro (Jul 1, 2002)

Yes, Platz has been known to squat 500 for over 30 reps !!!!!! And then throw on over 600 and do another 15-20. The man was inhuman...steroids or not!


----------



## GYM GURU (Jul 2, 2002)

I tried doing squats for 10  mins.  After 2 mins by back began to ache. AFTER 3 MIN I was sweating like a dog, my back was hurting, my legs were full of blood & at about 3.5 mins I said          " Fu%k  it " That squating routine is no joke.  I stick with my 10 sets of 10 reps of squats that w8 hooked me on to !


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jul 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> BO...totally understood.   it's just that he looks small, like really small.  I'd swear he never touched a weight in his life by looking at those pics.  I guess he just has a small frame.  he's not very tall is he ?



His neck *is* looking pretty this eh? lol  

I would have to agree with gp on this one.  I had a chance to meet him when he guest posed at a show I did in the late eighties.  At the seminar he did, the guy was an animal.  But you'll never meet a nicer guy.  Arnold was a prick.


----------



## lina (Jul 5, 2002)

Let's see if he's the same guy...


----------



## lina (Jul 5, 2002)




----------



## lina (Jul 5, 2002)

The face looks the same...

I do remember those HUUUUGE LEGS... though..... Biggest legs I've ever seen!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 21, 2003)

That's him.  He is a very good friend of Joe Dodd (Man's world gym, Trenton NJ).  I've met Tom and even trained with him on several occasions.  He is one of the nicest people you'd ever want to meet.  Yes he 'was' on major shit but his intenisty level was above and beyond anyone I've ever met.  I couldn't keep up with him on my best day.  He has lost a massive amount of weight but don't let the shirt fool ya.  He is still in great shape but does not train like a bodybuilder anymore.  His goals are now business oriented.   Did you ever hear the saying: been there and done that?"  Well he was and did nothing to proove anymore. He just lives a healty lifestyle.   Bustenout is correct with what he said, eat less don't follow a bodybuilder training style and your size will deminish.    I used to be around 260 and 270 at my biggest(and on roids),  Now I'm lucky if I can hit 230 with low Bodyfat.  When my training came to a complete halt due to injuries, I was all the way down to 195.   Stop training peeps and you'll find out the hard way.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 21, 2003)

Prince also said he has shoulder problems.


----------



## firestorm (Jun 21, 2003)

Maybe so but Tom has been that size in the pic above for at least 6 years that I know of.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 21, 2003)

I had no idea until this post


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jun 22, 2003)

how and when did mike and ray mentzer die anyways?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray I forget, Mike died practically of depression over losing his brother. He died within months.

http://www.mikementzer.com/gregmem.html


----------



## Mudge (Jun 22, 2003)

> Flex Injured!  Mentzer found DEAD!
> 
> I orginally was finishing up my report on the real deal scoop on my "retirement," the health problems people say I have, what went down at the N.O.C., and whether or not I am even doing the 2001 Olympia.
> 
> ...



According to this I was backwards, and it was within a mere 3 days.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 22, 2003)

http://www.femalemuscle.com/wilkins/news1.html

(From Flexonline.com) MENTZER DIES OF HEART ATTACK ~ HIS BROTHER RAY FOUND DEAD TUESDAY MORNING! 

http://www.naturalstrength.com/feedback/detail.asp?ArticleID=81


----------



## PB&J (Jun 24, 2003)

I remember seeing Gary Strydom???? from the wrestling BB federation, they showed him in a mag a few years later, he was down to 160lbs.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 24, 2003)

As far as Tom Platz is concerned, yes that is him, and yes he is that small. I went to an ISSA seminar about a month ago that he taught, and that is what he looks like. 

Tom has many injuries, mainly shoulders, and he can no longer lift heavy, not to mention he no longer uses drugs. He still wroks out, but from more of a fitness perspective. He and his wife run a personal training studio in California, and Tom trains pro bodybuilders, recently he trained Lee Priest.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 24, 2003)

In Loving Memory of Mike Mentzer

(November 15, 1951 - June 10, 2001


----------



## ZECH (Jun 24, 2003)

Mudge had it backward! Ray died over depression of Mike dying!!


----------



## Mudge (Jun 24, 2003)

Yep, I corrected myself after


----------



## Mudge (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PB&J *_
> I remember seeing Gary Strydom???? from the wrestling BB federation, they showed him in a mag a few years later, he was down to 160lbs.



Wow, isn't he over 6 foot???


----------



## ZECH (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Yep, I corrected myself after


Missed that!


----------



## SquatFreak (Aug 29, 2003)

I wonder if ALL that juice IS the reason for his and the afore mentioned champs' decline.  IF it is I'm flushing the shit I got NOW.  The Beckles comment is right on.  I don't C how anyone is their 70's can use signigicant amts of juice and not suffer something.  Anyone got a current pic of Beckles?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 29, 2003)

I haven't seen any pix of him till his mid 60s. Sergio is still big last I saw also.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SquatFreak *_
> I wonder if ALL that juice IS the reason for his and the afore mentioned champs' decline.  IF it is I'm flushing the shit I got NOW.  The Beckles comment is right on.  I don't C how anyone is their 70's can use signigicant amts of juice and not suffer something.  Anyone got a current pic of Beckles?



Flush it my way. lol

As for AS being the reason for the decline, i doubt it.  But each situation is probably different.  From a health standpoint, you cannot weigh close to 300 lbs for a long period of time and not suffer some effects.  The body is not meant to carry that.  But bodybuilders tend to be heavy users in other drug circles too.   And yes, Sergio is still a big lad.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 29, 2003)

If you want to be 250-300 pounds for the rest of your life, its going to be hard on the heart IMO and that I believe as fact.

Steroids themselves I do not believe will hurt you unless you use high doses long term, in which case I have posted a couple studies on long term test use, in non HRT like doses. I absolutely believe there is such a thing as safe use, and it does not include being on year round for the rest of your life when you are starting out at the age of 20-30 as an example.

I do not believe pro bodybuilders or heavyweight national competitors are those we should look to if you are interested in longevity, if you want to carry an extra 30 pounds of meat or something thats different. If you want to bench 700 pounds for the rest of your life, thats well outside of human normality. In other words, I believe in moderation to an extent, just as marathon runners are not what I'd call healthy either.


----------



## SquatFreak (Aug 29, 2003)

I agree that there IS such a thing as safe use.  NOT for bodybuilding purposes but rather a HRT reason.  I also think that AAS use isn't a necessity to compete for everyone.  Trevor Smith says he's natural and he's around 400lbs.  If you ain't got it steroids damn sure ain't gonna give it to you.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 29, 2003)

I believe in safe recreational use, and I believe anyone 400 pounds is fat or not very solid without steroids.

Look at Anthony Clark and his 330 pound self, he is not natural either and he was not screwed genetically speaking and is 6 foot tall.

Any sports figure (wrestling included) is not going to come out and say they are juicing while they are still under contract, so I hardly give a hoot what he says. Hardly a pro bodybuilder will openly speak about it, and most of those that do are still going to sometimes lie about some things (Nasser El Sonbaty for example), and most of those that even talk about it dont live in the US.


----------



## SquatFreak (Aug 29, 2003)

Info on Trevor Smith can be found at>
http://www.nuclearnutrition.net/articles_June2_03.html


----------



## Mudge (Aug 29, 2003)

Laterals with 150+ is pure madness.


----------



## SquatFreak (Aug 29, 2003)

"Trevor also has come to an understanding that there are many non-believers and lots of negative comments and gossip that the weights he uses are fake, that his bodyfat is 30%"
"Trevor's bodyweight in the pics and in the video was around 410lbs....somedays more...somedays less"

He doesn't look FAT to me, but he ain't  ripped either.  He also is a certified martial artist in a fairly hard form of it.
>http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/trevorsmithaa.jpg

I don't buy anything from him but he is bigger/stronger than any current Mr O competitor.


----------



## SquatFreak (Aug 29, 2003)

But then again when I read of Ruhl tearing his tricep while doing flat benches w/ 260lbs I guess the Mr O comparison ain't saying much.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 29, 2003)

NPC guy I know on another board tore his chest and lat doing 225 on an incline, but the damage starts before that obviously.

He looks plenty fat to me, probably holding water like a buffalo too.

As for being bigger and stronger, thats a given in the soft shape he is in. The strongest incline presser that competes I had ever heard of was Kovacs, over 700 for reps according to "legend."


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Aug 30, 2003)

Gary Straydom- Is still a big SOB. He is over 6 feet. The guy is in shape. He owns a clothing company in Venice. I training with him a couple of times in Marina Del Rey, LA Fitness.

Tom, is in fact small now. Don't be fooled he is in great shape and on a different path now. I saw him a couple months back at a ISSA seminar. He is a class act.  Aaron Baker was there. Now that guy in looking good.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 30, 2003)

Baker = Batman, I remember him.


----------



## SquatFreak (Aug 30, 2003)

So the statement saying Gary Strydom now  weighs 160lbs is BS then?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by SolidToTheCORE *_
> Tom, is in fact small now. Don't be fooled he is in great shape and on a different path now. I saw him a couple months back at a ISSA seminar. He is a class act.



Yup, I saw him at an ISSA seminar a few months ago as well. I would guess him at around 175lbs.


----------



## SolidToTheCORE (Aug 30, 2003)

baker is doing super hero comics or something. he has a website. something like AaronBaker.com ... 

I think Tom is about 175 maybe less...

And yes the article about Gary is BS.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Aug 30, 2003)

Platz has always been a class act.  I met him in the 80's when he was guest poser and a comp I did.  He was a great guy.  Thank gawd I met him before I met Arnold.  Now there was a tool. lol


----------



## scotty (Oct 19, 2003)

*Platz*

Not only did his physique come out of a bottle, he forgot where the gym was????


----------



## Arnold (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: Platz*



> _*Originally posted by scotty *_
> Not only did his physique come out of a bottle, he forgot where the gym was????



that is the most rediculous statement, and completely false.

To this day NO bodybuilder has a set of legs that match the level of freakish development that Platz had.

Furthermore, his training intensity was unbelievable. Of course he took drugs, every pro bodybuilder in history did and still does, so not sure why you would even bother saying that.

Nice first post on the board.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: Platz*



> _*Originally posted by scotty *_
> Not only did his physique come out of a bottle, he forgot where the gym was????



Priorities in life can change as you get older, and yes he was far beyond natural, "duh." It was mentioned he has some shoulder injuries as well.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 19, 2003)

Tom is still in good shape and trains, but he is no longer a competitive bodybuilder, nor does he look like one. 

As Mudge said he has shoulder injuries, quite bad in fact, he has a very limited range of motion due to permanent damage. In fact he cannot even put his arms straight over his head anymore.


----------



## Flex (Oct 19, 2003)

well put Prince.

people don't realize that these guys do reach a point where they priorities change. Once they stop competing, they usually stop the juice, and change their w.o.'s from trying to get enormous to reap health benefits and to try to keep lean muscle.  

Tom has moved on with his life into business affairs, as most do when they retire.  I've heard and read in many other places (besides this post) that Platz was the most intense MF'er ever. Straight squatting for like 10-20 minutes!!! (and who says there's overtraining???)

That's insane! His legs rightly displayed the discipline and pure insanity that went into his training. Even with all the drugs nowaday guys have, still NO ONE has been able to reach his development.

In this book by musclemag international:

"With all due respect to Demayo, Cutler, Coleman and Belknap, few dispute the fact that in his prime, Tom Platz had the greatest legs of all time.  In fact a couple years ago, new leg monster, Paul "Quadzilla" DeMayo challenged Tom to drop his pants at an exhibition. Despite being out of competition for 10 years (which means this "challenge" happened in 1997), Tom took up the challenge and proceeded to display a set of legs that caused DeMayo's heart to flutter.  After all those years Tom's legs still had the size and muscularity that other BB's only dream about"

I think that's the biggest "bragability" as far as pro BB's go ever. In other words, "everyone" (meaning the pros) has/had huge arms, a big ass chest, a huge back, tight abs etc.....So its hard to dispute who has the best EVER.

The only exception is Platz. NO ONE COMES CLOSE!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 19, 2003)

He was in the hospital once for oxygen starvation after a set of 10 minute squats is one thing I remember reading. He just wanted to see how far he could go, if that isn't hardcore what is.

If you haven't been there and done that, relax with what you say.

Paul Demayo is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 19, 2003)

I have seen that pic of Platz and DeMayo on stage with their pants down, as you stated the most amazing thing about it was that Tom Platz had not been in competition for years, nor was he in any type of competition training at that time!


----------



## Evil ANT (Oct 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Arnold has had some surgery a few years ago, I can't remember what it was for though, hmm.


Arnold underwent heart surgery to replace an injured valve. Rumors abound that the valve was blown due to excesive steroid use over the years.

Platz is a legend. However, even legends have to age. I guarantee that if I saw him on the street today and didn't know who he was, I'd think to myself, "Wow, that guy's in pretty damn good shape."

Nobody will ever beat his insanely developed legs.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 19, 2003)

Arnold also had rotator cuff surgery recently.

Not sure if you would say that about Tom though, at least not if he were in regular clothes. If he were in shorts you probably would.


----------



## Evil ANT (Oct 19, 2003)

Since I live in Maine, where most people are fat and lazy, believe me, I'd notice that he was in shape. Being in shape around these parts is rare.


----------



## scotty (Oct 20, 2003)

Well I was justed shocked when i seen my old hero after a 18 year lay off myself! The guys in the gym use to call me Platz because of my legs, I trained around Belknap and Lance Dreher back in 1981 in Rockford. Are those guys still alive?


----------



## soyhead (Nov 28, 2003)

*Toothpick Tom Platz*

     

Tom Platz is off the steroids.  

Like countless others he forgot it's called:  Body Building, as in health building.

More than his body, Platz was #1 for building his ego.  

Tom Platz = Mr. Mega Ego

Platz was the world's hardest trainer.  So.

What did it ever get him?  Quote:  "I'll win the Olympia or die trying!"

(Mohamed Makkawy ranked higher than Platz.)

He neither won nor died.  Another blow hard bites the dust.

Now he's a big movie star!  Did you know he starred in 8 Heads in a Duffel Bag, with Joe Pesci?

He did.  He was one of the heads!  Was he singing or dancing or both?  Some star.  ...and some say Arnold can't act.

Another quote:  "...even the President of Ghana wanted to meet me."  ...ego!

...and what's with bleaching his hair for 25 years?  ha ha ha  ha  Has anyone ever told him how SILLY that looks?  (Tell Lee Priest while you're at it. )

...and what's with Platz gritting his teeth in ever photo, as if he's lifting a car off someone??  Give us a break!

Platz is a nice guy(met him at the '81 Olympia), but he ain't no Golden Eagle.  

Danny Padilla(5th place '81 Olympia) was the real winner of the 1981 Olympia!  Danny's a class act all the way!  Look for him at the next Masters O.  He could come in at 215lbs., at 5'2"!

Check out Danny's website:   www.google.com


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 17, 2003)

His legs always made his upper body look wat too small. He was the opposite of the guy at everyones gym that has 22 inch arms but has no chest , back, or legs at all. You guys know who I'm talking about!! The guy that works out on arms every day at the gym and hides his toothpick legs under the funny clown pants!!


----------



## Flex (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabyArnold *_
> His legs always made his upper body look wat too small. He was the opposite of the guy at everyones gym that has 22 inch arms but has no chest , back, or legs at all. You guys know who I'm talking about!! The guy that works out on arms every day at the gym and hides his toothpick legs under the funny clown pants!!



i know the guys you are talking about ALL too well. that describes 99% of the kids at my school gym. they work arms, and don't forget the chest, day after day after day after day.
its very humbling to go to my home gym and see real monsters with legs that match their upper bodies.

we used to always joke around with my old roomate. he's about 6'1 or 2", 150lb, and literally, a bean pole looks like ronnie coleman next to him. he started going to the gym at school cuz he saw how much me and my other roomates went. we used to say he should work nothing but legs. take so much juice and eat so much food and do nothing but legs. after a while he'd have legs like Tom Platz and an upper body like a toothpick, imagine that.


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 17, 2003)

When I played football we had the strength coach for the Utah Jazz put us on a program called bigger ,faster, and stronger. We worked legs everyday of the week, and only worked upper body 2 times per week, but arms chest and shoulders were all in one workout. It sucked, but my point is that to start your growth from nothing you should focus on your legs because your upper body will try to grow to match your legs. But as you can see in most gyms, your legs will never grow to match your upper body. It's all relative.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabyArnold *_
> His legs always made his upper body look wat too small. He was the opposite of the guy at everyones gym that has 22 inch arms but has no chest , back, or legs at all. You guys know who I'm talking about!! The guy that works out on arms every day at the gym and hides his toothpick legs under the funny clown pants!!



I think we know the same guy. lol


----------



## Mudge (Dec 17, 2003)

There is a chinese guy at my gym on gear, nice arms and upper body, but toothpick legs that just look discusting. Moreover, he wears shorts EVERY DAY.


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 18, 2003)

Personally, I have always had small calves until recently, and I would only wear shorts on leg day. One morning this guy told me that my calves needed to be proportionate to my arms. Well my arms were 19 inches and my calves were 16. His criticism killed me! I work calves every other day now. They are at 17 1/2 now, still a long way to go.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Dec 18, 2003)

Good improvement though.  My calves are stubborn as hell too.


----------



## BabyArnold (Dec 18, 2003)

I use a Dorian Yates calf workout and it seems to have worked really fast.


----------



## LeeUK (Dec 23, 2003)

he obviously isnt as big nowadays but he doesnt look so skinny on this page, bet hes still toned: i can see a hint of a good chest there:
http://www.tomplatz.com/goldeneagle/goldeneagle.htm
the pic of him in his dodgy braces and shirt on?

Tom was always one of my favourite personalitys in bodybuilding


----------



## dude86 (Feb 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by seyone *_
> I don't know how he could let himself get like that.




people get old, it happens



but it is sad that that has to happen to people


----------



## teddykatt (May 13, 2009)

Hi!
I'm new to the page. Can,t find the pictures of Tom Platz discussed here!


----------

